# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Security Token ?

## vpchill

I keep getting a Message that My Post cannot be sent due to Security Token missing.
Says to contact admin. Any info ?

----------


## PT

i'll ask admin to look into it

----------


## vpchill

Thanx PT

----------


## *Admin*

have you cleared your cookies on your computer I see nothing wrong on your account... let me know

----------


## vpchill

Is that what is was? When I logged off here Yesterday it said all cookies cleared. Hasnt done it so far today. Thanx for the follow up.

----------


## vpchill

I am having this Issue again. Any Help? I havent been able to post for a while

----------


## vpchill

Now I have messages saying V-Bulletin. I cannot post, Advise admin. Sorry to keep bothering you guys. Just having issues.

----------


## vpchill

Your submission could not be processed due to security token missing. This is happening more often now. Anything you can do?

----------


## vpchill

Bump

----------


## vpchill

bUMP

----------


## vpchill

Anyway I can get some help with this? Its doing it now every other time I post. I keep getting security token message. It will not allow me to post

----------


## vpchill

Bump

----------


## vpchill

Bump

----------


## vpchill

Bump. Happening Again

----------


## vpchill

Bump

----------


## Necrosaro

What browser are you using, pm me and I might be able to help you out with this issue!

----------


## vpchill

Bump

----------

